# The Ritzy in the Guardian today



## Belushi (Oct 5, 2011)

It's a decent cinema so deserves the attention but typical annoying Guardian article "more than just a hipster oasis" fuck off 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/oct/05/cine-files-ritzy-cinema-brixton


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 5, 2011)

Good grief, who 'writes' this rubbish!


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2011)

WTF is Olivia O'Sullivan on about?



> While the hip, nerdy staff and the strong presence of lumberjack shirts and vintage floral dresses can make this seem like a bit of a joint for the young and pretentious, the Ritzy makes an admirable and fairly successful effort to serve the whole community


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 6, 2011)

"hip nerdy Staff"

An insult. I chat to some of the staff when Im there and I wouldnt say that of them.

It however does say further down the article that they are "nerdy" but friendly and knowledgable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2011)

Erm, it's a cinema that isn't very good at showing films anymore. The last couple of times I've been it's the air-con or the projectors that are fucked.

Alongside the queues, the crap service and a shite cafe/bar, it really has become a shadow of it's former self.

I love the new bigger screen in Screen One, but don't trust the venue and staff to work hard enough to make it a good experience.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 6, 2011)

I was there last night, busy as ever but the projector worked okay 

I like the mix of films they show, but a friend who worked there doesn't have a good word to say about the management.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2011)

The management are pretty spineless. Especially when waiting 20 minutes to tell you a film won't now be showing.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

"does its best" and "an admirable and fairly successful effort"?

What's up with her?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> "does its best" and "an admirable and fairly successful effort"?
> 
> What's up with her?



That's what yer want when yer pay a tenner to watch a film. You give 'em a tenner and they do their best to let you see it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 6, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That's what yer want when yer pay a tenner to watch a film. You give 'em a tenner and they do their best to let you see it.



Oh dear. I should shut my face really - I've only ever eaten and drunk there.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

sparkybird said:


> Good grief, who 'writes' this rubbish!



more like the audience it's directed for.

I read The Guardian no more...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh dear. I should shut my face really - I've only ever eaten and drunk there.



Me too, cos the fucking projector was busted.....


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 6, 2011)

"Toilets, clean and big".

Is this the same Ritzy?


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> "Toilets, clean and big".
> 
> Is this the same Ritzy?


Their toilets are almost always minging.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

No concessions for disabled either/carers/unemployed either, unless you class £1 off as a good concession


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha, and some Uncertain Trumpet with a mini axe to grind, in the comments section:

"Hmmm.
Not sure about the ‘hip and nerdy’ staff description, that seems unnecessarily rude. Remember these people work hard and are probably on minimum wage.
Bang on the nail with the place attracting ‘the young and pretentious’ - that is true. There are quite a few arty-farty types there, but they’re a harmless enough breed. Their favourite watering hole is the equally ‘’edgy and vibrant’’ Prince Albert which is literally just round the corner from the Ritzy.
And it seems that you have rattled their cage, too:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-ritzy-in-the-guardian-today.282087/"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> Ha, and some Uncertain Trumpet with a mini axe to grind, in the comments section:
> 
> "Hmmm.
> Not sure about the ‘hip and nerdy’ staff description, that seems unnecessarily rude. Remember these people work hard and are probably on minimum wage.
> ...


----------



## ajdown (Oct 6, 2011)

So are Urbanites - many of whom call the Prince Albert their local - the 'arty farty' types that have been 'rattled' by the article in the Ritzy?

Interesting...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, anna


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

ajdown said:


> So are Urbanites - many of whom call the Prince Albert their local - the 'arty farty' types that have been 'rattled' by the article in the Ritzy?



Definitely.  Every single one of them wear those arty-farty glasses as well, and I recall seeing Editor in a flowery dress once


----------



## Belushi (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Oh, anna


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

I've got a right arty farty band on at the Albert tomorrow night too. Very sensitive types.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> I've got a right arty farty band on at the Albert tomorrow night too. Very sensitive types.



No lumberjack shirts or vintage floral dresses on any of them


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No lumberjack shirts or vintage floral dresses on any of them


You don't know what they are wearing on their bottom halves though minnie!?


----------



## ajdown (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Definitely. Every single one of them wear those arty-farty glasses as well, and I recall seeing Editor in a flowery dress once



The new Urbanite photo gallery? http://www.latfh.com/


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

I do like this caption though:






“I can take off my shoes if I want to. I’m sheriff of this coffee shop on foursquare.”


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> I do like this caption though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are they Amish?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 6, 2011)

I just want to say that the women's toilets are normally fine.

That is all.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I just want to say that the women's toilets are normally fine.
> 
> That is all.


The men's really are quite awful. And small. Very small.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are they Amish?


It's the _w3y c00l_ folkie artisan look, innit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> The men's really are quite awful. And small. Very small.



Well after the mess you, Crispy and Co were making on the Feedback thread yesterday, that doesn't surprise me in the slightest


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> It's the _w3y c00l_ folkie artisan look, innit?



in America?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are they Amish?


If they are, they'll have to be told that even fixed gear bicycles count as machines


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> in America?


Home of....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Home of....



I was asking if that picture of those blokes with the beards was in America


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If they are, they'll have to be told that even fixed gear bicycles count as machines



Surely only if you only push it along, it doesn't?


----------



## BrixtoniaLiz (Oct 6, 2011)

He he he. You lot are so funny I had to name check you. http://brixtonia.wordpress.com/2011...ritzy-to-be-‘more-than-just-a-hipster-oasis’/


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2011)

Usual suspects Liz? Flame war!


----------



## ajdown (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm a World of Warcraft expert and damn proud of my level 85 Dwarf Hunter, Liz.


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Their toilets are almost always minging.



They're not worse than the Albert's. Really definitely not.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> They're not worse than the Albert's. Really definitely not.


You need a canoe for the Albert's bogs on a big night!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a few red lumberjack shirts. Some of them I bought decades ago. I'm 65. Will I fit in with this lot then or will Ihave to wear a vintage floral dress?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 6, 2011)

Most cinemas are changing over to Digital projection. Picture House have used this as opportunity to get rid of some of the projectionists.

Its easier to use Digital than old school film. Its also makes it cheaper to distribute films. Its costly to make rolls of film. This meant that for non blockbuster films there were often only a few copies. Potentially it could mean that films that would not get a wide showing get the chance of one. The doc "Senna" is an example and did fairly well because of this.

It does however mean that if things go wrong the one projectionist has to run and fix it. There is usually no one in the projectionist booth as its semi automated. Also the old projectionists who knew everything are retiring and there knowledge is being lost.

There was one film I went to see at Ritzy which was in an unusual format. The projection was distorted. I did complain and they said that they could not do anything about it. I went to Renoir to see it and it was perfect. The projectionist ( old guy) said he had to get special lens to show it. Curzon cinemas have technical knowledge to do this. Picture House dont.

The staff are friendly and are interested in film. My opinion is the mge are more interested in making money out of the bar. The bar was not well thought out. The queues for the films often go out onto the square because of the poor design when the bar was put in downstairs.

As for Art films. This is a debate that goes on in the film. Claire Binns ( now a big noise in the film world) and a few others are the ones who decide what films we get to see. This can lead to a distorted view of what film can do. By the time films get to screen they have gone through the gamut of festivals to try and get a distribution deal. A whole series of hoops to go through. What is shown is not a cross section of what is made. Its a series of decisions that are made for us - the viewers. Frustratingly there are lots of good films ( particularly foreign language) that never make it to the cinema.

Art film is not to everyone taste and does not make money. Most people depend on reviews in paper to see what is on.

Great Art film directors like Bela Tarr only just get distribution. His masterpiece the 9 hour Satantango ( Satans Tango) I never had the chance to see in a cinema.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111341/

I do go to Tate Modern cinema and see the most unusual film that Ive never heard of. Ive also seen film in Galleries which is not shown in cinemas. Like Wei Wei and Tacita Dean film.

The Ritzy does show more art movies than most multiplexes but its not a money maker.

A money maker is Opera. Which is nearly always sold out and it expensive. There is a move to use cinemas to show live theatre and opera. Which imo is a good idea if it gets cinemas viable.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 6, 2011)

Picture House- to there credit- have got together with the Krakow film foundation to show a season of Polish film starting middle of October.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/poland-on-screen-in-london-14th-oct-to-1st-dec.281675/

www.polandonscreen.pl

http://www.picturehouses.co.uk/cinema/Ritzy_Picturehouse/News/Item/Poland_On_Screen/

Im surprised she did not mention it in her article.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm 45.



is that all?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> is that all?



Feels old enough to me


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Feels old enough to me



the way you talk I thought you were ancient....! you're barely out of gymslips!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> the way you talk I thought you were ancient....! you're barely out of gymslips!



I'm old before my time


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2011)

(((Minnie_the_Minx)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> (((Minnie_the_Minx)))





I've already got grey hairs on what's left of the hair on my head 

and I think I'm getting varicose veins


----------



## Roly (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't worry, ... haven't you heard?...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_5uVdy5YmA


----------

